

Living in my car, working on a start-up - andymboyle
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/on-small-business/living-in-my-car-working-on-a-start-up/2012/03/19/gIQAyAMCPS_story.html

======
realschool
Living in the Valley has its benefits, but living in a car to start an alarm
clock start-up... hum... yeah.

~~~
mindcrime
The guy's story is being covered by the Washington Post. How many people have
heard his name now that never would have otherwise? I agree that - in and of
itself - the whole "living in your car" thing is a bit dodgy... but if he
plays his cards right, just the PR boost from this whole adventure could be a
tremendous perk.

Of course, if he's successful, you have to wonder how long it'll take for a
rash of copycats to decide to move to Palo Alto and sleep in their cars while
they build startups...

------
rpwilcox
Man, the guy's a marketer, you got to give him that.

I can't wait until my next trip to SF in 6 months, when I can play the
"Homeless Bum, or Homeless Founder?" game! ;)

